# Best Mackerel Catch Ever



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Best Mackerel Catch Ever*_

As a Florida native with three daughters, granddaughters, and great grandchildren family is by far the most important thing in my life; next comes fishing.

My granddaughter, Danielle, her husband, and my 

great-grandchildren are following the family tradition:



Fishing is in our blood. However, none of us can live forever. The future of fishing is our children. 

When Captain Dylan Hubbard sent me a video of what I consider the best mackerel catch ever I had to share 'Micky-mouse' children having the time of their life.




















Absolutely...



_*Best Mackerel Catch Ever*_


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mannn...this hubbard boy is a piece of cake. knows the computer well.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob did he tell them they were wahoo?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

No Wahoo! We take our fishing more serious than That. To us fishing is no a game. 
Got to go. Just finished a report on kids having the time of their lives catching mackerel.





Going to watch the Bucs destroy Miami.
I live so close to the Bucs home that I can hear the cannons go off every time they score.

When the Bucs play at home the cannons get plenty of use.
Will never forget the Super Bowl 55 Fly-Over.

Three of America's best flew tree top level over my house:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> No Wahoo! We take our fishing more serious than That. To us fishing is no a game.
> Got to go.


Except when calling grunts 'snapper!' Then it's a spelling game!  lol

Love it when kids get excited about fishing, though!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Grey Snapper vs Ruby Red = local nomenclature


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Grey Snapper vs Ruby Red = local nomenclature


Negative. Deceptive marketing to take advantage of tourists. That is it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the best of the best money-making coverup in the state. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone once told me that dolphin bellies make great baits. Wish he would've told me how much work it was to get them things. Took three .30-06 rounds to subdue that big bottle nosed bastard.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey I found you something Bob so you can get back in the woods. I bet Tammy will be impressed!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> Grey Snapper vs Ruby Red = local nomenclature


BS local anything. Bunch of dumbask selling to tourist.

Now that most everything is closed to us amateur fisherman can you still keep Ruby Red lips on your pay for fishing charter boat company?









Gray Snapper


Gray Snapper




myfwc.com


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Negative. Deceptive marketing to take advantage of tourists. That is it."


Never heard of 'Ruby Red lips!' Must be a local thing!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you've got some nice nuts there, bod.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob showing them Nuts


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure what Bob is trying to say. He's nuts?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

or maybe, fish he's trying to say this forum is a bowl full of nuts?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Negative. Deceptive marketing to take advantage of tourists. That is it."
> 
> 
> Never heard of 'Ruby Red lips!' Must be a local thing!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bathsalted nuts?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

or maybe, he likes the idea of all nuts, brown ones and white ones, to just get along.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

White snapper are delicous. Nice articles Bob.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Would love to try White snapper. Feel sure they are great.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Thanks! Would love to try White snapper. Feel sure they are great.


They're also misidentified by the charter fleet. They are red porgy.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

2 questions, Harbison...
1 Was it the best mackerel catch ever only because it involved a Hubbard dragging lures around until a Spanish hit? Why is that better than my daughter catching them on a sidewinder jig that she was throwing and working all by herself at Palafox Wharf when she was 9... or her catching them on small LYs off Pensacola Beach pier at 10?

2 When was the last time you managed to write a " fishing report" without mentioning a Hubbard? Is that against your contract as their publicity agent?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

The look may vary but it's all Tampa's finest spam.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> The look may vary but it's all Tampa's finest spam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1082845


I would order that, no lie.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I would order that, no lie.


lol. heartburn city, dude.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> lol. heartburn city, dude.
> jack
> [/QUOTE Like Conecuh on a bun with mustered after drinking wake up with stomach acid in your mouth. KILLS me


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> lol. heartburn city, dude.
> jack


I take 40 mg omeprazole a day. I ain't skeered.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"1 Was it the best mackerel catch ever only because it involved a Hubbard dragging lures around until a Spanish hit? Why is that better than my daughter catching them on a sidewinder jig that she was throwing and working all by herself at Palafox Wharf when she was 9... or her catching them on small LYs off Pensacola Beach pier at 10?"

No picture = No poof!

2 When was the last time you managed to write a " fishing report" without mentioning a Hubbard? Is that against your contract as their publicity agent?
Will never be the "last time" when catches like this are the norm:

Friday 10/22 will be another 44 hour full moon trip. I can already assure you it will be a great one. How many Pensacola boats can say that?
Glad to see you are following my reports.
Next Florida Fisherman ll report, with video, will be out 10/25. Don't want to read about the best... DON'T OPEN IT !!!

" Is that against your contract as their publicity agent?"
Ridiculous to the max! Prove I am an any way associated with Hubbard's and I will instantly write you a check for $1,000.00


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "1 Was it the best mackerel catch ever only because it involved a Hubbard dragging lures around until a Spanish hit? Why is that better than my daughter catching them on a sidewinder jig that she was throwing and working all by herself at Palafox Wharf when she was 9... or her catching them on small LYs off Pensacola Beach pier at 10?"
> 
> No picture = No poof!
> 
> ...


How many people on that old tub. In 44 hours I could do it with 4 to 6 if they fish hard and Im not the best of the best on the pan handle.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's see the pictures!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Let's see the pictures!


I showed you my last trip and was not even a good trip with 2 fishing left at daylight 530ish ran 65 miles out and back at boat ramp and a 5 hour drive home back at 10pm nothing feels better to me than doing it on your on. And knowing it!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> I showed you my last trip and was not even a good trip with 2 fishing left at daylight 530ish ran 65 miles out and back at boat ramp and a 5 hour drive home back at 10pm nothing feels better to me than doing it on your on. And knowing it!


But here are a few pictures you can use in your in your post from lately. you want some killing pictures from the woods Well I get to play in the woods alot more than I get to offshore


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"nothing feels better to me than doing it on your on. And knowing it!"
Strongly agree! Did it 'on my own' until the late seventies. Then, with a wife & three daughters I could no longer afford to do it on my own. 
My wife & daughters always came first, then fishing... But How?
Decided to try the Florida Fisherman l.

Great decision.
The huge cost associated with offshore fishing was shared among many.
Would love to still be doing it on my own. My hat is off to you Sir!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "nothing feels better to me than doing it on your on. And knowing it!"
> Strongly agree! Did it 'on my own' until the late seventies. Then, with a wife & three daughters I could no longer afford to do it on my own.
> My wife & daughters always came first, then fishing... But How?
> Decided to try the Florida Fisherman l.
> ...


Oh ya cost it’s part of the game probably screwed up a barrel last weekend never carry a 264 win mag on a pig hunt


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic pictures. Would love to publish a report of how good Pensacola fishing is. 
Woods: Been both fishing & hunting ever since the late forties. Have written many stories on both. Love to publish hunting pictures also. 
The more information you give me the better the stories. 
My E Mail address
[email protected]


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Absolutely fantastic pictures. Would love to publish a report of how good Pensacola fishing is.
> Woods: Been both fishing & hunting ever since the late forties. Have written many stories on both. Love to publish hunting pictures also.
> The more information you give me the better the stories.
> My E Mail address
> [email protected]


Im in ALABAMA they wont let my type in Florida LOL


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

You are the man... I THINK !!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Im in ALABAMA"
Where were those pictures taken?
Hunted the Black Belt area many times. Love the state & it's people.
Was hunting in Alabama one time when Alabama played Auburn. What an experience.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> You are the man... I THINK !!!





Harbison said:


> "Im in ALABAMA"
> Where were those pictures taken?
> Hunted the Black Belt area many times. Love the state & it's people.
> Was hunting in Alabama one time when Alabama played Auburn. What an experience.


Bob I hate football I live in Tuscaloosa hints why I have grown tied of it. West Greene and Sumter county is where I play.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "1 Was it the best mackerel catch ever only because it involved a Hubbard dragging lures around until a Spanish hit? Why is that better than my daughter catching them on a sidewinder jig that she was throwing and working all by herself at Palafox Wharf when she was 9... or her catching them on small LYs off Pensacola Beach pier at 10?"
> 
> No picture = No poof!
> 
> ...


Your articles where you can only write about the Hubbards shows you are tied to them. And your off on your price, Harbison. 4.99 my ass...try $587 for that full moon trip per person. Those kids parents paid $1100 for those 2 kids to catch 2 Spanish? Sunshine Bridge would have provided a pile of Spanish for free.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Absolutely fantastic pictures. Would love to publish a report of how good Pensacola fishing is.


Face it Harbison... you'd never do an article on fishing out of Pensacola unless a Hubbard brought a party boat up here.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Lest you forget he spams several places he already has @JeffBfishing pictures posted in some of his "reports" (charter ads).









Topwater Gator


This was just a cool bite. It always amazes me the way things happen out there. Always something new. Might have had to be there, but I thought it was cool :LOL: Was wading from the kayak throwing my Sammy 115 around some very heavy cover, and got lit up by a solid 5lb trout. Released her and...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com













Inshore fishing and the Florida population explosion


Inshore fishing and the Florida population explosionWhen I was born Florida was the least-populated southern state.




forums.floridasportsman.com





It looks like he has that dude Ozzy man from Australia on the charter too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob why did you piss everyone off? 
Have you forgotten about the warning we gave you for having negative energy? We still have you on file and your still on probation. 
If we have to pursue this matter,..it won’t turn out well for you.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

so as a pimp is he paying for the advertising yet? BTW head boats like this are bad for the fishery and should be very limited


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

actually, it appears that poor old bod has no friends although he confesses to have thousands. he relies on the online media such as this website to entertain himself and to get a little pleasure out of pissing people off. on and on he rambles about the amount of fish that hubbard's marina rapes from the sea. we, as a forum, complain. for what? it does no good to enter into a rebuttal about his reports. yet, he continues. why? because he likes to piss people off and get the attention he sorely craves. i have a certain amount of sympathy for someone who has nothing better to do than stir shit just to get personal pleasure. we have all expressed our negative opinion and his only recourse is, "if you don't like it, don't read it".

i sit in front of a computer all day with a room full of children. this forum is my only outlet to the sane world. fishing is not my forte, yet, i keep going back to the gulf because i derive a certain amount of pleasure from just being on a boat in the middle of nowhere with good friends and, of course, a cold beer. i enjoy the ambience, even though i might not catch fish. this is the same scenario with old bod. he keeps coming back to this website because he likes to piss people off, he needs attention at his age, so he's on this forum to get his daily dose. his premise, to report "the best of the best".
if you don't like it, don't read it.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob what do you have to say for yourself?
We will hear both sides before we hand down judgment.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell" YOU SAID IT !!!
"Face it Harbison... you'd never do an article on fishing out of Pensacola" 
Love to write many stories about the great fishing in Pensacola. My reports are all-inclusive; I do my best to give a complete picture of every trip. I believe people deserve to know the who, what, when, and where. I give it to them. Give me the who, what, when and where about Pensacola fishing & I will showcase Pensacola all over the country.
$587 for that full moon trip per person. First of all your 'A..' has nothing to do with pricing or anything else. 
If you think that's a lot of money for a 44 hour trip 100+ miles off shore, try it in you own boat sometime. $587 would not even scratch the surface.

"Those kids parents paid $1100 for those 2 kids to catch 2 Spanish?" "your off on your price "

"Your articles where you can only write about the Hubbards shows you are tied to them."
How am I "tied to them."? Tell me & we will both know.

"Bob why did you piss everyone off?"
Not everyone; just the haters.
"If we have to pursue this matter,..it won’t turn out well for you." GO FOR IT !!!

"so as a pimp is he paying for the advertising yet?"
Exactly what is a 'pimp'? And who is paying whom? I don't get, or want, a cent for showcasing my native State. 

" head boats like this are bad for the fishery and should be very limited " Try telling that one to the thousands who fish on head boats from one end of Florida to the next.

"I was talking to myself the other day about quitting drinking but then I thought:
Who listens to an old man who talks to himself?" YOU SAID IT !!!

"he likes to piss people off, he needs attention at his age, so he's on this forum to get his daily dose. his premise, to report "the best of the best".
Hate 'pissing people off!'
ATTENTION:
I have more 'attention' than I know what to do with. My phone rings all day long with REAL anglers all over the country wanting to know more about Florida fishing.

Just looked... My latest Florida Fisherman ll video has been viewed by REAL anglers all over the country 952 times & counting. I have videos out there that have been viewed well over 20,000 times. 

"Bob what do you have to say for yourself?
We will hear both sides before we hand down judgment."
Nothing to say other than I love Florida fishing & hunting & cherish sharing the wonders of our great state. If being proud of being a native Floridian is a crime; then I am a criminal & proud of it!

Got to go! The boat just came in & I have another picture/video showcase to publish for REAL anglers all over the country.

Have a nice day!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol... Hubbards boat just came in so Harbison has to go....Massa say so.

So the only REAL fisherman are tourists who pay to go out on Hubbards party boats? You've got a very warped idea of what real fishermen are.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm not going to quote all that "copy and paste" bullshit in post #54. i just wanted to say LAME.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't believe he's been on here since 2012 and hasn't figured out the "Multi Quote" button.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

ST1300rider said:


> Lest you forget he spams several places he already has @JeffBfishing pictures posted in some of his "reports" (charter ads).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that’s interesting. Don’t remember giving permission to use my photos on other forums, although I don’t have copyrights on my pics and don’t really care either way because my picture quality is terrible. I do know that even the bigger, popular pages on IG and FB always ask before posting my pictures and give credit on every post. Bob, might want to message the person who took the pic and ask to use it before posting, if that’s possible. Again, I don’t really care, but some people do. Have several friends with copyright deals, since they are taking pics and selling them to fishing companies.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Know exactly what 'real fishermen' are. Been one of decades! 
"So the only REAL fisherman are tourists who pay to go out on Hubbards party boats?" NEGATIVE !!!
Many, if not most, of the REAL fishermen/women who pay to go out on Hubbard's boats are regulars who have been fishing with Hubbard's for many years.
Examples:
Both Dan & Ed began fishing with Hubbard's around the same time I did, late seventies:


Dan is still a regular; Ed was until a few weeks ago when he passed.


Omar has been fishing with Hubbard's much longer than any of us.
WHY? Because he takes his fishing very serious & wants to catch a lot of fish.

Fellow Florida native, John Martin, travels from Hawthorne Fl. (75 miles) , virtually every weekend to fish on the Florida Fisherman ll He has been doing so for decades. 


Tim travels over 1000 miles ( from Indiana) to fish on the Florida. He has been doing so for many years. 


Estelle has been fishing the 39 hour overnight trips with Hubbard's for a very long time. She is so in-to-it that she has published numerous 'how to' videos for Lady Anglers. 


The list goes on & on.

Most of the pictures/videos I use I have either taken myself or they have been forwarded to me for publication. 
If I use any pictures, information, from any other source I do my best to list credits. Don't want to step on anyone's toes.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

my goud you really are just a whore for the chart boat......


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Head boats are terrible, ban them! Only the poor fishermen use them anyway. After a captain with the fish finder gear gets them there and tells the how to catch, then drop the line and fish guys on head boats can hardly be called good fishermen. buddies of mine get 20,000 views in an hour, your 20K means very few people watch


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"my goud you really are just a whore for the chart boat......"
Absolutely! Been doing this stuff for a long time. I know a good thing when I see it.

"ban them!" What you are saying is that you do not like them so no one else should either. WOW!!! Egocentric to the max! 

":buddies of mine get 20,000 views in an hour," BULLY for him!
I can prove what I say. Can you?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

So, Harbison...you say none of you or your friends can find fish without a commercial captain to put you on them?

Ever fly-fished the Keys? Dry Tortuga? Caribbean and Pacific sides of Panama? Outer Banks? Chesapeake Bay? New York? I have and never with a commercial captain.

Sight fished sailfish with spinning gear? Cobia? King Mack's? Mahi? Blackfin? 20 pound+ bluefish? I've done those from piers and boats.

You see, Harbison, most of us you don't consider to be " real" fishermen don't need to rely on commercial captains and cheap rental rods to catch fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell Estelle to move that damn fish so we can see them Ta Ta’s. I know she’s got em pulled up and poked out.

Bob you got any topless pictures of her you could share?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Titties Bob, Show us her titties!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "my goud you really are just a whore for the chart boat......"
> Absolutely! Been doing this stuff for a long time. I know a good thing when I see it.
> 
> "ban them!" What you are saying is that you do not like them so no one else should either. WOW!!! Egocentric to the max!
> ...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

have y'all noticed on this thread that the recommended reading at the bottom of the page suggests all of hubbard's posts? must be a democrat recommending the reading.
no....wait....it's a recommended album because most democrats can't read. LOLOLOLOL
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still waiting on those topless pictures Bob
Love me some white womens Bob


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> Still waiting on those topless pictures Bob
> Love me some white womens Bob


I like almost all boobs 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Still waiting on those topless pictures Bob" 
You just lost what little respect I had for you.

"you say none of you or your friends can find fish without a commercial captain to put you on them?"
Never said that... YOU DID! 
I have many very good friends who are experts both on head & private boats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Still waiting on those topless pictures Bob"
> You just lost what little respect I had for you.
> 
> "you say none of you or your friends can find fish without a commercial captain to put you on them?"
> ...


Bob Are you saying you don’t like titties?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob Do you have the pictures or not?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob Are you saying you don’t like titties?"
Time & place for everything ! 

:"Bob Do you have the pictures or not?"
What pictures?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "Still waiting on those topless pictures Bob"
> You just lost what little respect I had for you.
> 
> "you say none of you or your friends can find fish without a commercial captain to put you on them?"
> ...


Funny, because you never mention private boats...only the Hubbards head boats...and how that's all your friends fish on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Bob Do you have the pictures or not?"
> What pictures?


The topless pictures of Estelle. Jack said you sent him 3 of the in a private message.
I want to see them too.
Do you have them? Can you send them to me?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"The topless pictures of Estelle. Jack said you sent him 3 of the in a private message."
Jack lied! 

"Funny, because you never mention private boats...only the Hubbards head boats...and how that's all your friends fish on."
Not worth my time!

Have a nice day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Not worth my time!
> Have a nice day.



What the EFF Bob? Why does Jack get to see her topless and not me?
Discriminate much?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "The topless pictures of Estelle. Jack said you sent him 3 of the in a private message."
> Jack lied!
> 
> "Funny, because you never mention private boats...only the Hubbards head boats...and how that's all your friends fish on."
> ...


Truth hurts, doesn't it, Harbison.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> Most of the pictures/videos I use I have either taken myself or they have been forwarded to me for publication.
> If I use any pictures, information, from any other source I do my best to list credits. Don't want to step on anyone's toes.


And YET ... the guy whose picture you lifted and posted elsewhere (JeffBfishing) in the post DIRECTLY above this one says he never gave permission for you to use it, although he was far more gracious than I would have been...



JeffBfishing said:


> Thanks, that’s interesting. Don’t remember giving permission to use my photos on other forums, although I don’t have copyrights on my pics and don’t really care either way... I do know that even the bigger, popular pages on IG and FB always ask before posting my pictures and give credit on every post. Bob, might want to message the person who took the pic and ask to use it before posting, if that’s possible. Again, I don’t really care, but some people do.


You wonder why you have 'haters'? It's because your posts nearly always in some way reference or directly pimp out Hubbards, but you claim you're not associated with them, and then you take other people's photos and post them without acknowledgement and then claim you don't do that.... you have virtually nothing to do with the Pensacola area, yet you come to a local forum and take a giant shit on half the people on it, while continuing to engage in the very thing that many members on that forum have explicitly objected to. I would have banned you a long time ago for posting in the wrong section, as you refuse to stay in the 'Out of area reports' section (presumably because you are dissatisfied with the traffic you get there, so you post where you shouldn't and stir up people's ire without regard to those who have explained that to you numerous times).

Most the anglers I know (if you're even an angler at all - fishing on a headboat does not make you an angler) have genuine integrity. Sadly, you are not among those. If you're doing this for attention, then for you it seems negative attention is just as good as positive, which makes you about like an average spoiled toddler. Pitiable, but mainly just sad. Jack's right. You're hopeless, and this is about as useless as shouting at the wind, but here I am hoping it will sink in. I skirt the definition of madness in that regard. <sigh>

ADDENDUM: And for the record, Jeff I think your pictures are really actually quite good, far better than the spam and marketing crap this Hubbards stooge 'Harbison' inflicts upon us, which is why I find it irritating that he used your pictures without your knowledge or consent. /rant off


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Scathing dissent by Justice SurfRidr!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Breaker one nine for Bob. Come in Bob

Bob you gonna send me them Estelle pictures or what?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Breaker one nine for Bob. Come in Bob
> 
> Bob you gonna send me them Estelle pictures or what?


Better be careful he might send you Tammy's!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Scathing dissent by Justice SurfRidr!


and esquire j. l. hudson. lol
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob, where you at


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

He had to go ask the Hubbards what to do.


JoeyWelch said:


> Bob, where you at


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"He had to go ask the Hubbards what to do."

As soon as they tell me I will let you know!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "He had to go ask the Hubbards what to do."
> 
> As soon as they tell me I will let you know!


Hey Bob. Where you been?
Hows your hammer hanging?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Where you been?"
Been working on another pictorial showcasing our Florida.
Think you will like his one:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Need some Bikini shots in there too.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Need some Bikini shots in there too."

My friend Angela:


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "Need some Bikini shots in there too."
> 
> My friend Angela:


I knew it this Bob character said he I NEVER TOUCH THE STUFF then post a bottle of good ski. Now he has half nude pics of some women. (BOB YOU PIMPIN FOR MORE THAN HUBBERTS?) Your a trickster!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

She Fine as wine Bob. Fine as wine


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Funny, Harbison, but I don't recall saying you could use my daughter's picture on here.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Have Angela's permission to use her pictures anywhere I so desire.
By the way... You could NEVER have a daughter like her.
She is a REAL woman:


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Have Angela's permission to use her pictures anywhere I so desire.
> By the way... You could NEVER have a daughter like her.


 Should not do that Bob NEVER EVER Talk about someone's kids.And damn for sure about a Man's daughter! That is for real is crossing a line. I'm gona refer you to MR Welch for some serious cancelling on this. Maybe Mr Welch can help you out and handle this before it gets out of hand. Hopefully this can be nipped in the Bud Before Kingfish has to make a trip to Tampa.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That's not her daughter. 
I have the uppermost respect for daughters; I have three. Daughters are the greatest gift God could ever give us. 

"I'm gona refer you to MR Welch for some serious cancelling on this. Hopefully Mr Welch can help you out and handle this before it gets out of hand."
Joey is a real man; he can help!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Joey is the man go back and look. you said (You could NEVER have a daughter like her.) That's a slap to Kingfish he may be a irritable Ass. But I'm betting she is or will be a bad ass that can handle shit.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

But I'm betting she is or will be a bad ass that can handle shit.
ALL MOUTH!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not talking about the pictures you lifted off someone else's page, Harbison. I'm talking about the picture of my daughter you put on your have a nice day picture. She's a little girl, Harbi...you a pedophile pervert like a certain guy with JB who resides in a big white house for initials?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> "Where you been?"
> Been working on another pictorial showcasing our Florida.
> Think you will like his one:


You'd think you would use a picture of Pensacola in your spam for the charter boat posts. Not one inch of that picture is Pensacola.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbie has lots of pics of Pensacola, they're just all from Memorial Day.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> Have Angela's permission to use her pictures anywhere I so desire.
> By the way... You could NEVER have a daughter like her.
> She is a REAL woman:


At least you are consistent. Fake thumbnail photo of Alaskan King Salmon as click bait for a "Real Florida" video.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Have Angela's permission to use her pictures anywhere I so desire.
> By the way... You could NEVER have a daughter like her.
> She is a REAL woman:


You don't want to insult people's families, Harbi...I'll hurt your feelings talking about YOUR daughters.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob is this you that keeps calling me?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Not one inch of that picture is Pensacola."
Copied from Pensacola web sight. 

"spam for the charter boat posts"
Sorry but sharing tremendous fishing reports IS NOT SPAM... PERIOD! Suggestion... Don't like watching REAL sportsmen/women catching mountains of fish; DON'T OPEN MY THREADS. 

"Fake thumbnail photo of Alaskan King Salmon as click bait for a "Real Florida" video."
Absolutely nothing fake. Take a look at Angelia in Alaska. I edited this video.







In my 50+ years of sharing our Florida I have NEVER used anything fake. 
Angelia is the REAL DEAL !





"I'm not talking about the pictures you lifted off someone else's page, Harbison. I'm talking about the picture of my daughter you put on your have a nice day picture. She's a little girl, Harbi...you a pedophile pervert like a certain guy with JB for initials?"

Easy to see why that 'little girls' is lacking in the manners department. 
".I'll hurt your feelings talking about YOUR daughters."
Sorry but that's not acceptable by any rational person; more less a little girl!

"Bob is this you that keeps calling me?"
No time for this child's play. Got a Hubbard's American Red Snapper report to get out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So.....you do have Memorial Day pics?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a mountain of fish. 4 hour charter out of pensacola. Local charter captain putting food on clients tables and money in his pocket.









Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> This is a mountain of fish. 4 hour charter out of pensacola. Local charter captain putting food on clients tables and money in his pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witness protection?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Witness protection?


Maybe, I dont know the clients so figured I'd protect them. Maybe they were supposed to be wedding planning, 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob if I wanted to look at a pile of women’s clothes I’d go sit in my wifes closet.
Does Angelia have any nude pictures ? If not go post that bullshit somewhere else.

And quit calling my phone. You won’t never get through.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "Not one inch of that picture is Pensacola."
> Copied from Pensacola web sight.
> 
> "spam for the charter boat posts"
> ...


So it's acceptable for you to talk shit about my daughter, but you say your daughters are off limits?

Which Hubbard is the real father of those girls, Harbi?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you keep talking about peoples kids and somebodys gonna drive down there and beat your ass with that walker you propping up on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob do you wanna end up like this lady?
Kingfish makes a couple calls and have one of those naked Dudes on bathsalts biting the shit out of you every time you step outside. Your ass‘ll look like a chewed up piece of grissle meat before you know what happened.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

BS on the picture coming from a Pensacola website. Name the site, Harbi...ya see, dummy, that picture shows red clay behind the parking lot...we don't allow red clay on P'cola beach...not the color of our surf rescue vehicles...no " beach ball" water tank...not our parking lots...our beach isn't that flat, etc,etc,etc.

That picture was taken down your way...not up here on the northern Gulf.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That picture was taken down your way...not up here on the northern Gulf.
Wanted to show respect for Pensacola & the REAL people who live there. When I searched for Pensacola Beaches that picture came up. 

"This is a mountain of fish. 4 hour charter out of pensacola. Local charter captain putting food on clients tables and money in his pocket."
Looks like a catch from a commercial boat. 

"So.....you do have Memorial Day pics?"
Will try to fin some. Have done many honoring those who gave all they had to give for our country. 

"Does Angelia have any nude pictures ? If not go post that bullshit somewhere else."
Sorry but she & I are both better than that !

"So it's acceptable for you to talk shit about my daughter, but you say your daughters are off limits?"
NO "off limits" needed for my daughters. They are respectable young ladies. 

"Which Hubbard is the real father of those girls, Harbi?"
Any wonder why your so-called daughter is the way she is???

"Bob you keep talking about peoples kids and somebodys gonna drive down there and beat your ass with that walker you propping up on."
Joey, at one time I thought you were a real man. Now you have proven to be just another little boy with NO manners. 

Tired of fooling around with these childish games. I have better, MUCH BETTER, things to do. 
Go torment someone else. 

Have a nice day !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If Kingfish punched you in the face for what you're saying about his daughter, I'd understand.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Your daughters are respectable, Harbi? Not what I heard...hard to wind up respectable being raised by a crazy, old lying coot like you.

Just as easy for me to make up shit about your daughters as it is for you to make up shit about mine. Want to keep talking shit about my 12 year old daughter, Harbi?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Commercial boat. Lol. Nah. Our charter captains up here are way better then your captain down there. Ours don't rely on just 1 area to catch fish. Ours goes wherever the fish are. Those clients didn't have to spend extra money on fishing tackle or extra for bait. Its all included in the price. Captain even cleans the fish for them, then cleans his boat, and takes another group out to do it again. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I’m just trying to tell you something to help you. 
You can get by ragging on the people here but if you don’t quit talking about their kids, it’s gonna go bad for you.

You don’t mess with peoples Kids Man


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I’m ashamed to have you on my avatar.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Want to keep talking shit about my 12 year old daughter"
Your 12 year old daughter said she was Angelia's mother. she lied !
I taught my daughters to ALWAYS be truthful ? What did you teach yours? 

"Your daughters are respectable, Harbi? Not what I heard...hard to wind up respectable being raised by a crazy, old lying coot like you."
NO comment ! I don't talk like that ! I feel sorry for both you & your daughter. 

"Bob I’m ashamed to have you on my avatar." That makes two of us!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think someone is drunk.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I think someone is drunk.


At least then he’d have an excuse.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I’m gonna have to give you a one month ban if you keep on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bobby, if a kumquat could kum kum, how much kum could a kumquat kum?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Bobby, if a kumquat could kum kum, how much kum could a kumquat kum?


He dont know what a kumquat is. Down there they tell people its fresh florida citrus. Straight from the orange groves. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "Want to keep talking shit about my 12 year old daughter"
> Your 12 year old daughter said she was Angelia's mother. she lied !
> I taught my daughters to ALWAYS be truthful ? What did you teach yours?
> 
> ...


My 12 year old said she was Angelina's mother? When did YOU talk to my 12 year old, Harbi? The answer better be NEVER, Harbi or I will make the trip down south to find out from you what you were doing in a kid's chatroom talking to 10, 11 and 12 year old girls. You will not like the way I get answers, Harbi. I guarantee that.

Yes, Harbi...you DO talk like that...and then lie about it. You are either drunk, drugged up, stupid...or senile to tell the father of a 12 year old that you've been stalking his daughter.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you’ve left me no choice here.
Your banned for a month.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jack was right. You are a typical ole racist white guy


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe a poll of who would or would not like to see ole Bob banned. 
I for one am sick of the Hubbards spamming. 
Please spare us of the headboat crap. Headboats here regularly catch 700# of fish on a 6 hour trip. Neighbor captains one on occasion out of OB. His real job is running a service ship in the GOM.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Maybe a poll of who would or would not like to see ole Bob banned.
> I for one am sick of the Hubbards spamming.
> Please spare us of the headboat crap. Headboats here regularly catch 700# of fish on a 6 hour trip. Neighbor captains one on occasion out of OB. His real job is running a service ship in the GOM.


Yall start a Poll and I’ll do whatever the poll suggest.
Bob I’m sorry but you’ve done this to yourself.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ban Bob.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"My 12 year old said she was Angelina's mother? When did YOU talk to my 12 year old," 
NEVER! When I saw the picture I thought I thought it was her talking. 

"Bob I’m sorry but you’ve done this to yourself." "Ban Bob." GO FOR IT!!!

Have a nice day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> When did YOU talk to my 12 year old,"
> NEVER! When I saw the picture I thought I thought it was her talking.


And that makes it ok? You thought you were giving shit to a 12 year old girl? _That's_ your defense?



> Wanted to show respect for Pensacola & the REAL people who live there. When I searched for Pensacola Beaches that picture came up.


So we're all made up people now? Funny, most of the people you're talking to actually live in or around this area. Not Tampa.

So that's the extent of your integrity? You post other people's pictures and when they politely point out that, 'hey you might want to ask permission'... you just summarily ignore them (happened in this thread); then you post pictures and claim they are Pensacola because '_I searched for Pensacola Beaches that picture came up_'?

The constant spam for Hubbards has grown beyond old, and you're lifting other people's pictures without credit, talking shit about people's minor daughters, and posting stuff claiming it's Pensacola when it's not and your excuse is 'Google'.... you take a giant shit on the people on this forum, accusing people of not being 'real sportsmen' because of said objections, and when called out on it you just gloss over it or ignore it completely... you post racist comments with pictures of slaves... and you have no compunction about any of it...

See the truth is, you made my shit list way back several years ago when you were defending sector separation on behalf of the headboat fleet, of course now I know why, but I just ignored your posts till you started spamming the General section with Hubbards marketing. I'm impressed with the level of tolerance on the forum that you made it this far! 

Good news is that if I ever somehow would have been suckered into booking with Hubbards, I sure know better now! You're doing a marvelous job of poisoning people's opinions of them, I'm sure they appreciate that.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

NO COMMENT !
Have a nice day.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My vote is it’s time we say bye bye to Bob.
Someone please post a poll. I don’t want to be an instigator.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"My vote is it’s time we say bye bye to Bob."
It would be no great loss. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "My vote is it’s time we say bye bye to Bob."
> It would be no great loss.
> Have a nice day!


You're right, Harbi...losing you would be no great loss. Nothing but a shill for a head boat...even your " hunting" pictures all look like you hunted nothing but "game preserves"...same guys who let Russian boars get loose down south and breed out the native hogs.

Ever fished or hunted on your own, Harbi?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob your sucking harder and harder these days. You on thin ice.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> NO COMMENT !
> Have a nice day.


Qui tacet consentire videtur



> It would be no great loss.


Middle finger at all of us. Nice. 'Have a nice day' indeed. Good luck. I'm finally done with him.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i dug up this post just to say i'm glad y'all finally run this bastard off. lol big time.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i dug up this post just to say i'm glad y'all finally run this bastard off. lol big time.
> jack


Bobs like Herpes you never know when its gona pop back up.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still think Joey hacked his account🤣


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i dug up this post just to say i'm glad y'all finally run this bastard off. lol big time.
> jack


That Old bastard aint gone.
He’ll pop up in a few days and type 12, three word sentences explaining how lucky we are that he is giving us one more chance and proceed to post two pages of pictures from that floating tub of shit that he use to fish on with his Hubbard buddies.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish I knew how to photoshop a pecker in the mouth of his avatar picture I’m using


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> That Old bastard aint gone.
> He’ll pop up in a few days and type 12, three word sentences explaining how lucky we are that he is giving us one more chance and proceed to post two pages of pictures from that floating tub of shit that he use to fish on with his Hubbard buddies.


Actually, he's more likely to just completely ignore this entire conversation and just post the pictures from the tub of shit as you stated. He's only posted that he's 'out of here' at least twice before and then shows back up acting like it never happened.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> I wish I knew how to photoshop a pecker in the mouth of his avatar picture I’m using


josh said chase is good at that. lol
jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I stopped following him when he posted the canned hog hunts of family pets, could never understand why he was even allowed to post ads for a canned hunt place and now a head boat where it takes NO skill to fish


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> I stopped following him when he posted the canned hog hunts of family pets, could never understand why he was even allowed to post ads for a canned hunt place and now a head boat where it takes NO skill to fish


I tried to like the man but it’s a no go. He’s a turd that won’t flush.
He’s been ban from most every site around so that’s why he likes posting here. That and he likes the attention he gets from irritating people.
It did surprise me though, him bringing peoples kids into the riff raff of the discussion. Told me everything I needed to know about him right there


----------

